# Bewertung von Diagnosebauteilen



## pete11 (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte für eine Sicherheitsfunktion (Kat. 3), bei der ich in einem Kanal eine nicht sichere Bremse an einem Hubwerk zur Sicherung einer schwebenden Last, nutze eine Diagnose an der Bremse machen. Einen B10d-Wert für die Bremse hab ich vom Hersteller der Bremse bekommen. Zum Thema DC wurde mir gesagt dieses Problem müsste ich mich selber kümmern.
Folgende Überlegung dazu:

An der Hubwerksachse haben wir einen nicht sicheren Absolutwertgeber zur Positionierung der Achse (Motor wird mit einem FU gesteuert). Wäre es denkbar die Diagnose für die Bremse mittels "Indirekte Überwachung (z. B. Überwachung durch Druckschalter, elektrische Positionsüberwachung von Aktoren)" zu machen. Ich würde dazu in einer nicht sicheren S7 eine Auswertung über den Nachlauf der Achse nach Einfall der Bramse machen.

Müsste ich dann meine Auswertung in der S7 bzw. die S7 und den Absolutwertgeber in meine Sicherheitsfunktion mit aufnehmen oder müssen Bauteile die ausschließlich zur Diagnose verwendet werden nicht bewertet werden?

Schon mal vielen Dank an alle die mir hier helfen können.

Gruß


----------



## Safety (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, sehe Dir das mal an!

Ansonsten zur Diagnose sehe Dir den BGIA 2/2008 an.


----------



## pete11 (17 Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Werde mir die Sachen mal durch lesen und dann mal ein Feedbeck geben was aus der Sache geweorden ist.


----------



## Safety (17 Dezember 2010)

Falsches Thema


----------

